# From the outhouse



## Jody35150

This unattractive toilet seat sat atop a huge & even more unattractive castiron toilet.  The 'Eagle Iron Works'  of Sylacauga was destroyed in 1932 by a tornado.   Since I found this one from my hometown,  I've found six more from different cities around Alabama.  All the castiron center-pieces are slightly different, some being rather decorative.  Bottle collecting is in my blood, but I cannot resist these historical oddities.


----------



## Jody35150

And another...


----------



## cyberdigger

Interesting!! All I can say is, it's a good thing you don't get cold winters down there.. [] Getting frozen to an iron toilet would result in a call for help I would NOT want to make!


----------



## TJSJHART

very cool never seen  a cast iron tiolet seat , and yeah gettin frozen to it could be painful,,but then think  if it was in a out house in the middle of the arizona desert ... no one would attempt to put lotion on it


----------



## stumpknocker

Those are awesome, even better being hometown finds. I have never seen any like that before. Iâ€™m one for the hometown historical oddities as well. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## bostaurus

Don't have to worry too much about freezing to the seat in Alabama.
 We have friend who was with a Ranger outfit and stationed up in Alaska. Many of their training missions they were out in the Alaska wilderness for days or  weeks   during any time of the year.  The military would put porta-johns out around the camps.  During a winter training, the porta-johns were set up but in a big over site the seats were metal.  The Sgt warned everyone, what ever you do don't sit down.  Of course there had to be one.  They tried all they could do to release him.  In the end (no pun intended) they had to unbolt the seat, carry him to a helicopter, and air lift him to the hospital.  They did get it off but he ended up with a nice scar and, according to our friend, he endured a lot of ribbing when he got back to the unit.


----------



## Oldihtractor

That Is a great piece of Iron..   Now I have something else to look for.. Like I need to collect anything else..  But I love Iron as much as Glass.. Thanks for posting !!


----------



## cobaltbot

who da thunk it!  Thanks for showing those.


----------



## Jody35150

Although some of the toilet lids were solid castiron, the seat itself was wood.  Sorry for the misunderstanding, but thanks for the interest.


----------



## alicehollis37

Wow, i think these are cool. I live in Ragland, Al and ive never seen these kind before. Its hard to leave anything behind when it all seems like treasure.


----------

